# Dust collector on CL



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Any of you have any experience with one of these?
It's a 3/4 hp
It comes with everything pictured
They're asking $150.00
This kind of setup would work great for what I need 
I welcome your insights
Tom


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Any of you have any experience with one of these?
> It's a 3/4 hp
> It comes with everything pictured
> They're asking $150.00
> ...


I think that's reasonable. The hose and attachments are probably around $50. The DC itself in a Grizzly would be about $150 new. The biggest downside to this unit is the filter is the bag, which us likely 30 micron.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Burb said:


> I think that's reasonable. The hose and attachments are probably around $50. The DC itself in a Grizzly would be about $150 new. The biggest downside to this unit is the filter is the bag, which us likely 30 micron.


Any thoughts on how to improve the filter?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I wouldn't pay anywhere close to that.......

Currently you can get this...... for 159 with the 20% coupon thats all over

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html


While its a harbor freight tool....its one of the ones thats widely used on the site by many members....this ones easily upgradeable with a wynn filter to make it a sub 1 micron dust collector.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd pay somewhere in the 80-100 dollar range for that one.....mostly for the hose, the metal trash can, and the assorted fittings shown.....


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

That's looks way overpriced to me. Maybe $75-$100. That would be more for the accessories than the DC itself.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

The fittings can be expensive so it's not too far off. I'd try to get him to $100-$125. That's IF that set up works for you. You will need to add a 1 micron bag so factor that cost in.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Get the HF DC. More capacity and easily fitted with a better filter or vented outside.
He's asking way more than I'd pay.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Brings up a question I have had for some time..Does anyone have any real luck with thier dc used at the lathe?


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Hwood said:


> Brings up a question I have had for some time..Does anyone have any real luck with thier dc used at the lathe?


I use mine anytime I sand...it will suck up most of the dust if the hose is placed right behind what ever you are turning. :yes:


----------



## Joedogg707 (Feb 22, 2013)

tcleve4911 said:


> Any thoughts on how to improve the filter?


Get a Wynn filter and separate air from fine dust by making a thien type baffle similar to what is probably used on that trash can.


----------



## Podus (Feb 14, 2013)

Hwood said:


> Brings up a question I have had for some time..Does anyone have any real luck with thier dc used at the lathe?


Yes... but only for dust, not chips. I have a large funnel-type attachment located right beneath the lathe. A lot of chips fall into it of course, but most of them are flying all over the place and I have to sweep them up later. But for "dust," which is the only real problem for your lungs anyway, the thing works great. I can see the dust particles getting sucked down into it as I'm working.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The HF will cost a little more, but it's got a more powerful motor...maybe a larger impeller, and more upside potential.


----------

